# Going to the Gravel...



## singlecross (Nov 1, 2006)

I've been riding alot of gravel lately and really enjoying the peace and quiet of Acadia off the beaten track...

singlecross


----------



## singlecross (Nov 1, 2006)

*Pics 2*

Stopping to check out some water, both fresh and salt...

singlecross


----------



## singlecross (Nov 1, 2006)

*Pics 3*

And smelling the flowers along the way...

singlecross


----------



## singlecross (Nov 1, 2006)

*Pics 4*

All on a new to me Heron Road model with S&S couplers I picked up and built a few weeks ago. A very comfortable and capable bike for these types of rides I'm finding...

singlecross


----------



## smallmig (Feb 1, 2007)

*Nice color*

I love that color. I posted a pic of my heron today in this forum. Nice to see there's more of them out there.


----------



## Mr. Versatile (Nov 24, 2005)

Dammit singlecross , if you don't stop posting these pics of Maine, you're gonna make me come up there for another vacation! I haven't been there for more than a few years, and I'd really like to see Acadia, Pemaquid, and Monhegan Island again. Soon.


----------



## bigbill (Feb 15, 2005)

Here in the PNW, they are trying to quickly finish road work while the weather is good. I have been commuting on gravel quite a bit lately. Last week it was paved. My commuter is a cross bike, it handles it well. I should go do some exploring this weekend.


----------



## evs (Feb 18, 2004)

*Nice Pics...I bet you*

can get moving pretty good on those cariage roads. I like the idea of those S&S couplers for travelling . I've seen a few bikes here with them. Have you separated the frame yet? I was wondering how easy it is to use the special tool to twist the couplers open. 
Take some more pics on those carriage roads. Looks awesome. Have fun.

evs ( carriage road dreamin


----------



## tarwheel2 (Jul 7, 2005)

Now that's my kind of bike (and riding). I'll be up in Maine near Kennebunkport in mid-September, but unfortunately will be bikeless. 

Where did you get the tan brake hoods?


----------



## rodar y rodar (Jul 20, 2007)

Cool! We`re becoming experts on N.E. gravel and I like it!


----------



## singlecross (Nov 1, 2006)

evs said:


> I like the idea of those S&S couplers for travelling . I've seen a few bikes here with them. Have you separated the frame yet? I was wondering how easy it is to use the special tool to twist the couplers open.
> 
> evs ( carriage road dreamin


The couplers are very easy to open/close with the S&S wrench. I was afraid that they would loosen up with all the vibration of the gravel and dirt road riding I do but I haven't had to touch them. I still carry the wrench in my saddle bag just in case though.

singlecross


----------



## singlecross (Nov 1, 2006)

tarwheel2 said:


> Where did you get the tan brake hoods?


The tan hoods are Cane Creek scr-5 replacement hoods. They fit Tektro levers as well, which is what I have. QBP carries them so any bike shop can order them for you.

singlecross


----------



## BLUEMEANIE (Mar 16, 2009)

^ Most places have them. I just ordered a set ... CC calls the lever combo 'pewter/gum'


----------

